# Fish in 5 Min



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No…..Just no.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

1 do fish in 3-1/2 minutes..... whole meal in roughly 12 with the bake potatoes taking the longest ...... for 2 people


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If we're going after a speed record, 15 sec for this.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

No speed record by me , just the way we cook it anymore..... several fishing buddies said no way, till they tried it and found out it was good & so did their wife's, mine was the same ....no way, now prefers it this way..... good friend said it was the best he's ever had .
I still grill pompano


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Redfish on the 1/2 shell and fried king nuggets are pretty tasty.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

damn! i'm hungry again.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

WTF


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill, you still living in the wonderful world of snow?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Bill, you still living in the wonderful world of snow?



Sure am
headed your way in a couple weeks

I love hunting in the snow


----------

